# Falla en fuente de alimentacion de proyector benq MS500



## alexanderJJ (Jun 9, 2016)

Mi proyector BENQ Ms500 presenta una falla , aparentemente en la fuente de a limentacion ya que no pasa de 2seg encendida, se apaga casi inmediatamente que la enciendo, tome los voltages iniciales hasta el filtro ppal estando los voltage aceptable. si alguien tiene por favor el diagrama del mismo se lo agradesco... buenas noches!! ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 9, 2016)

Saludos. Diagrama lo veo complicado que lo consigas. 
Por lo que dices pudiera ser causa de capacitores dañados en la fuente de alimentación conmutada. Comparte algunas fotos del interior del equipo para orientarme mejor.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 10, 2016)

Pasate por aquì

http://elektrotanya.com/benq_ms500_ms513_mx514pb.pdf/download.html

Un abrazo y comentas

PD, como dice el gran compañero Daniel Meza, si nos va bien en la fuente


----------



## alexanderJJ (Jun 10, 2016)

buenas noches amigo, aqui te adjunto las fotos de la fuente en cuestion, agradecido con lo que pueda recomendarme,gracias y saludos!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 10, 2016)

Bien, ya veo el documento.
¿Has probado echando a andar la fuente sin las demás tarjetas conectadas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2016)

Tiene ventilador ? Anda ?


----------



## alexanderJJ (Jun 13, 2016)

Buenas noches amigo, no habia podido conectarme! el ventilador apenas enciende, casi q para simultaneamente con la lampara, gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2016)

Podria ser la protección de falla del ventilador ¿Capish ?


----------

